# Topics > Robotics > Robotic exoskeletons, robot suit, wearable robotics >  Titan Arm, upper body exoskeleton, GRASP Lab, University of Pennsylvania

## Airicist

Developer - GRASP Lab




> Elizabeth Beattie, Nick McGill, Nick Parrotta, and Niko Vladimirov were inspired to create their so-called “Titan Arm” after researching the potential that exoskeletons have for helping for people with debilitating injuries.Titan Arm straps onto a user’s arm and back and empowers him or her to lift over 40 pounds in a bicep curl. “When it is turned on, the added strength is immediately apparent,” says Parrotta. “It’s much like someone else is helping you out by lifting your forearm for you.”

----------


## Airicist

Titan Arm: James Dyson Award Entry

Published on Aug 1, 2013




> Titan Arm is a powered, upper body exoskeleton for use in physical therapy and assisted lifting.

----------


## Airicist

Students build award-winning robot exoskeleton

Published on May 16, 2013




> The Titan Arm is a robotic upper body exoskeleton that could be applied to rehabilitation and extra lifting power. Nick McGill, one of the four team members who won the Cornell Cup USA for the Titan Arm, joins digits. Photo: Titan Arm.


"Titan Arm: A Powered, Upper Body Exoskeleton"
August 2012 - May 2013

----------


## Airicist

Titan Arm: Superhero Solution on a Student Budget 

 Published on Apr 28, 2014




> The Titan Arm wins first place at the 2013 Cornell Cup USA, showcasing the abilities of the easy-to-use, inexpensive, powered exoskeleton.

----------

